# FF help in FL



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

As many of you know, we are trying to ensure that Bill Schwinn's animals are cared for until he is back on his feet again. If anyone has any spare cultures that are producing, please pm me. The person caring for Bill's frogs will be driving from Ft. Myers to Pinellas Park this Saturday, and can meet you along the way. He has new cultures started, but has about a seven day lag before they will be producing.

Lisa


----------

